# Young Adult -- Temporary Move to Puerto Vallarta



## marybginn7 (Mar 16, 2017)

I am a young adult (19) considering spending 1-3 months in Puerto, Vallarta this summer. I have vacationed with my family in nuevo vallarta and am also familiar with sayulita, bucesrías, puerto vallarta (old town), and yelapa. I have also spent time in monterrey volunteering in an orphanage. I have always been passionate about the hispanic culture and want to experience it in a more authentic manner rather than just vacationing. 

I am just in the initial stages of researching and planning so I have many questions. 

Best places to stay? I am pretty open to anything but right now living in old town is my preference. I have found some nice airbnb’s that run around $900 a month. Any other suggestions? I have studied spanish for 7 years now and am hoping that the full immersion experience will help me improve my speaking. Ive also considered living in a “home-stay” with a family but have yet to come across any opportunity like that. 

Work? There is so much to do in PV and the surrounding areas but I have a feeling I will become bored (especially in the initial weeks when I haven’t met many people) if I don’t have some sort of employment outlet. Anything suggestions you can offer up in regards to employment or volunteer work would be great!

Social life? What are the best ways to meet young people? I am really seeking to have an authentic immersion experience; meet the & connect with the locals… 

Safety considerations? 


Any other tips, comments, suggestions, etc? Thanks for your help!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

At your stated price range, you will have no trouble finding a lot of choices. Furnished places can be had for even less. Try a modest hotel for your arrival, then hit the pavement to look for options. As a tourist, working in Mexico is prohibited. You would have to have at least a Residente Temporal, Lucrativa visa, or Residente Permantnte visa, in order to work, register a car, get health coverage, etc.
So, for your 90 day stay, work is out of the question. Otherwise; enjoy your stay, wherever you choose.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

You should check out volunteering at "The Children of the Dump" a very worthwhile cause, here is a link:

Puerto Vallarta School of Champions, Children of the Dump | Puerto Vallarta Scene


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Meet people:
Sign up in a Spanish school. I met so many people in immersion schools, it was unbelievable. Some young, some old, all very interesting.

Work:
Nope. No work of any kind is permitted on an FMM tourist permit. 

Place to stay:
$900 USD a month is generally equal to the rental price of a small palace in most parts of Mexico, including being in an exclusive gated community with a 3-5 bedroom house with a nice patio and possibly a pool. I'd suggest you rent from airnbnb for a week or two and use that time to hunt for other accommodations. You can save a lot of money and also get a more "authentic" living situation that is still pretty cushy for half that money.

Safety:
Use common sense. Since you are young, you will no doubt be out and about later at night sometimes, so apply basic safety principles like: get the number of a "sitio de taxis" and use it at those odd hours, be careful with strangers on the street, things like that. You'll be fine if you do.

General suggestion:
Have as much fun as possible! (as long as you're paying attention to "safety" principles above)


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

I'm not sure the people telling you you'll get something palatial for $900 in old town have tried to find a place in old town. That being said, it all depends on what you want/need. I pay a premium for awesome views on the top floor of a place in Amapas (old town, up the hill). But that's what I wanted. If you're not wedded to a pool or an ocean view, you should do fine. The suggestion to do Airbnb for a while & go out on foot to find places is sound. Lots of the best places don't get advertised. They don't need to be. Do you plan to have a car? Parking in old town is a nightmare--in my experience worse than Chelsea (NYC).

Safety is great here. I wouldn't advise walking alone & drunk in the wee hours, but I think that applies everywhere.

Improving your Spanish in Vallarta is difficult. Even when you speak to someone in Spanish, they often answer in English. Remember that Vallarta is saturated with folks from the US & Canada during the winter. Tourism is king here. Centro & 5 de diciembre may give you a slightly more "authentic" experience, while remaining close to everything Emiliano Zapata/old town offers.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

ExpatEmigre said:


> I'm not sure the people telling you you'll get something palatial for $900 in old town have tried to find a place in old town.


I had said that in _most of Mexico_ $900 USD per month gets you a palace. It indeed does. Old Town PV is very, very unlike most of Mexico so it operates under different economic rules. Other than that, I agree with all you said above.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I had a "palace" in Joco for 4000 pesos


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

sparks said:


> I had a "palace" in Joco for 4000 pesos


 OP specifically indicated a desire for old town Vallarta


----------

